# Attack of the giant spiders!!!



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

Well theres still 1 or 2 kinks to work out but nothing major. so with no further delays heres our second *Pneumatic prop.*

*



*


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

All i can say Is VERY COOL!! that is going to be super creepy at night, great job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is really cool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That would scare the WHEE out of me!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You used the ant noises from "THEM!" - how cool is that?:jol:

This is a great prop. Do you have a motor animating the legs or is that movement a by-product of his lunges?


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very creepy, nice movement!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow I love it! And I'm terrified of spiders!


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Okay, I predict many wet costumes in the near future. Very nice work!


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> You used the ant noises from "THEM!" - how cool is that?:jol:
> 
> This is a great prop. Do you have a motor animating the legs or is that movement a by-product of his lunges?


its a sheatzu massager driving the legs if youd like to see how i put it together i did vlog the build there up on my you tube channel.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Fantastic prop - well done.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love it!
The sound effects from "THEM"......awesome!!!


----------



## TerrorGate (Sep 4, 2014)

It actually DID scare the whee out of me when it started to move. Really cool.


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

TerrorGate said:


> It actually DID scare the whee out of me when it started to move. Really cool.


lol hope things stayed some what dry lol -)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Very cool!


----------

